
Stoic Freedom as a Productivity Hack - calebo
https://medium.com/stoicism-philosophy-as-a-way-of-life/stoic-freedom-as-a-productivity-hack-265d25793517
======
metalliqaz
For most people, work is a necessity for living. Among those who work, it's
usually a luxury to be able to decide _how_ you work. For so many people, work
is something that is imposed upon them. They must do as they are told, when
they are told. I'm afraid Stoicism may not have much to offer them.

Notably, Stoics didn't really have a problem with slavery. The Greek Stoics
mostly believed that anything that did happen to you was inherently "right",
in that it must be a result of the _logos_.

